# Psychiatric Hospital O



## Lusker (Mar 19, 2012)

Psychiatric Hospital O

This Hospital still got allot of active parts, so it very hard to enter the abandoned part.
There is not much decay, but its comming slowly:0)

The place been closed since 1987.






In this room hours where spend, taking out brains on psychiatric patients, and send in small wooden boxes to specialist's for further research in mental diseases. 






This box was used for transporting the brains to the other end of the country for further inspection, Story is told that the surgeon making the intervention was putting the small wooden box on the back of his bike, driving through the city to the train station with this special delivery, The box still got postal stamps on top...






In a cabinet i found these purple pills






A part of the manual for the electric shock machine 






Belt used for fixation of the patients


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow very nice indeed Lusker...I feel a trip to Denmark coming on


----------



## mookster (Mar 19, 2012)

No fucking way! That's amazing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow. Simply stunning! 
Cant believe the brainbox still has keys and stamps! 
Can I ask what lens you use? Your photos have such an amazing quality to them.


----------



## lilli (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG! I want one!


----------



## KingRat (Mar 19, 2012)

Unbelieveable !!


----------



## KingRat (Mar 19, 2012)

lilli said:


> OMG! I want one!



NO YOU (we) DONT!!!!


----------



## jjandellis (Mar 19, 2012)

you are a legend !


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 19, 2012)

Well that's just rather bloody awesome isn't it 
Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 19, 2012)

Stunning !. Well done .


----------



## Ratters (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesomeness by the bucket-load


----------



## Lusker (Mar 20, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow. Simply stunning!
> Cant believe the brainbox still has keys and stamps!
> Can I ask what lens you use? Your photos have such an amazing quality to them.



Thanks UrbanX 

The lens i use is Canon 16-35

And thanks every one


----------



## Stussy (Mar 20, 2012)

What an amazing place, outstanding pics!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Mar 21, 2012)

That is fookin ace!!!!


----------



## daimo_45 (Mar 21, 2012)

Epic pics and epic place!


----------



## King Al (Mar 21, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic that Lusker! Great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 21, 2012)

Brilliant report & pics,the wooden box was like the one my grandad used for pigeon races, now I know the truth!thanks for sharing.


----------



## heeftmeer (Mar 30, 2012)

I love your way of processing. Great work in a great scene


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic shots, nice work there!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 31, 2012)

totally brilliant find!!!


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Really nice photos!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 31, 2012)

Fantastic pics! What a great location. The heads in the box story is a bit macabre but morbidly fascinating


----------



## irishmanlost (May 24, 2012)

Nice place and love the processing


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Shit, this is amazing..proper amazing...fantastic.


----------



## Lusker (May 27, 2012)

Thanks all im glad you like it


----------



## Silent_Master (May 28, 2012)

Nice fantastic Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (May 28, 2012)

Pretty special that. Wonder what the purple pills were... *sings... one pill makes you larger, the other one makes you small...etc.


----------



## gingrove (May 28, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Pretty special that. Wonder what the purple pills were... *sings... one pill makes you larger, the other one makes you small...etc.



...and the ones your mother gives you don't do anything at all - Thought I was the only one old enough to remember that


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow - absolutely incredible. Amazingly shot too


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 10, 2012)

this is fantastic


----------



## out and about (Jun 19, 2012)

That Sanatorium in a closed stage looks better than some Hospitals I have seen operating to date... Well taken images - I am impressed


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 20, 2012)

What an incredible find. Such rich pickings around these parts it seems. Think we should arrange a DP Euro road trip/convoy to these incredible places!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

fantastic photos!


----------



## 0xygen (Jul 23, 2012)

Cracking pics man - nice one! Did you try any of the purple pills? ;-)


----------



## maxmix (Jul 25, 2012)

0xygen said:


> Cracking pics man - nice one! Did you try any of the purple pills? ;-)




Couldn't agree more, regarding the cracking pics, although I did wonder what the purple pills were for/would do to you!!!


----------

